# Is Natural Bodybuilding the New Black?



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2018)

by Anders JP Eskilsson The official concept of bodybuilding began in the late 18th century promoted in England by the German Eugen Sandow. Sandow allowed audiences to take part in his exhibitions where the competitors were among more elements judged by how closely their muscles matched proportionally and physical symmetry. During this period, a well-shaped

*Read More...*


----------



## botamico (Jan 10, 2018)

The people dying from opiate use and alcohol have way higher numbers than drug abuse and early deaths from steroid use. Our government is ass backwards. #SAD


----------

